# What's eating my tomatoes?



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm finally starting to get tomatoes ripe enough to pick and something is eating the bottom of them. This has happened to around 5 or 6 of them already.. Anyone have a clue what could be going on?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Mewwwda said:


> I'm finally starting to get tomatoes ripe enough to pick and something is eating the bottom of them. This has happened to around 5 or 6 of them already.. Anyone have a clue what could be going on?


Tree rats (grey squirrels) do that to mine. We have had a family of foxes and a few hawks who apparently noticed their abundance and have moved into the area, so fingers crossed, I can get some tomatoes this year.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Think I solved it this afternoon. Walking out there and 2 birds flew off from the garden. If it's not some type of fungus ruining them, it's dang birds.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Mewwwda said:


> Think I solved it this afternoon. Walking out there and 2 birds flew off from the garden. If it's not some type of fungus ruining them, it's dang birds.


I feel your pain. I grew 8 tomato plants last year and other than snacking on cherrys, I would guess I got a yield of maybe 5 tomatoes.... every time they would start to ripen they would be ripped off the vine, bitten into once and strew out on my lawn. Deer, squirrels, birds... they were all over. Hoping for a better result this year. I have a ton of green tomatoes out there now and praying for the best.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I had almost the exact thing happen to me last year. Except last year it was hornworms and other bugs. It all started from the squash and zucchini. Didn't plant those this year and haven't had bug problems, just birds and leaf spot on my tomatoes.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I jinxed myself. Devastating deer strike last night.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

This is what I use in my garden and on all plants: https://www.amazon.com/Bobbex-B550100-Concentrated-Repellent-32-Ounce/dp/B0027255VI/

Works great for my garden and I don't have a fence around it. Also, if you're going to buy, support the site and go through the affiliate link at the top. :thumbup:


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Could also be rabbit damage.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I had all sorts of critter damage a couple of years ago, with them ripping out freshly transplanted 4" tomato pots (7 of them). We have squirrels, ground hogs, raccoons, etc.

The solution:

1. 14 - 36" green metal u-channel stakes
2. 25' roll of hardware cloth
3. 28 zip ties
4. 5 lbs of extra hot ground chili pepper from the Indian grocery store

I wrapped the hardware cloth around my tomato cages, staked and zip tied. Then a Ring of Fire!

Success!

FYI-I tried the Bonide animal repellent with putrified egg solids, first. No bueno. It didn't stop them but turned my stomach.

I documented it in my journal with photos, if you're interested.

I do get the occasional damage like yours and believe it's birds. I don't have it so much nowadays with maintaining bird feeders.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

My vote goes to slugs


----------

